# PT TEST



## NavyGrunt (11 Aug 2004)

So I ran my PT test this week. (As Im in the middle of a transfer from reserve BOS'N to reg force Infanteer....hopefully)  I scored a 10 on the shuttle run, 45 pushups, and 50 situps and 135 on the hand grip. I hope this makes me competitive. I have it in my head that all infanteers score exemptions. Correct me if I'm wrong....

But now for all you applicants and hopeful applicants who have questions about pushups- This is how they had me do it. 

Hand directly under your shoulders. Looking straight forward. All the way up and down and break 90 degrees on the way down. I was allowed to continue until a I took a noticable rest stop. The staff were really friendly and demonstrated everything. As for how the 'pushup' felt.....the military pushups werent that much different than what I usually do. So I imagine they are the same as 90% of the populations. Good luck guys.

Anyways I would mind if an rifleman on here lets me know if those PT scores are sufficient for an applicant. (Im 22 yrs old) :skull:


----------



## scaddie (11 Aug 2004)

They're much better than what I can do! ..then again, I only need 9 pushups to get in.


----------



## trebor8301 (11 Aug 2004)

CONGRATS MAN ON YOUR PT TEST,  anyways for your push ups you had to keep your elbows next to your sides right.


----------



## NavyGrunt (11 Aug 2004)

No. He didnt even mention my elbows. As long as my hands were under my shoulders he didnt care.


----------



## Marine837M (11 Aug 2004)

I am new to this site and have little or no idea of the canadian military fitness tests that recruits perform in training or prior to joining.I am always interested to level out my fitness...and am happy to read and listen as well as pass on my experience.Some of you may be aware of these tests but please bare with me.

I am always interested in new military fitness training tests as that continues to discipline my body and increase my stamina and endurance levels.I am no longer a serving Roayal Marine Commando but do have a bench mark fitness and proud of this fact.I am 31 years old and can still run good,with or without weight and in boots and combats.

When I joined the Royal Marines in 1990,I was sent on a Potential Recruits Course.This is a 3 day course sorting the men from the boys and yes... it is physical...I was throwing up at the end of the gym work when I perform these tests in a balls out effort.I have set out below the gymnasium tests that all potential Royal Marines must pass or at least give best effort and not give up.

The Physical Training Instuctor beasts you all the way through them.I pass this information onto you wannabes so that you can assess your own levels of fitness against your mental agility and ability....and give yourselves a bench mark fitness and also to compare it with your own training methods as well as perhaps incorporateing these excersises in with your own training.

These tests work all muscular and cardio vascular areas of the body and are strenuous.I will advise you they are not easy and you will need a reasonable fitness level to perform them.These tests have to be worked at and performed properly... meaning.... each excersise to form.

The test is called the USMC Fitness Test and is undertaken by all potential Royal Marine recruits and serving Commandos.The test is progressive and should be seen as such.At the end of training Royal Marines undertake these tests as a warm up prior to PT.

These excersises are performed after a full 20 min warm up.

60 Push Ups-2 minutes      (press up position,bend arms chest to the floor full extension of the arm,keep back straight)
85 Sit Ups-2 minutes         ( Lay down interlock fingers behind head,bend knees 45 degrees,sit up and down,shoulder blades touching the floor)
40 Sqaut Thrusts-1 minute      (body forms the push up position and legs are thrown forward touching elbows and extended rearwards)
40 burpees-1minute                ( basically a sqaut thrust but stand up and then a sqaut thrust ,stand up...repeat.)
5X 60meter sprint-40 seconds      (sprints.)

Warm down

The gym tests are performed in pairs and your rest period is whilst your oppo is performing his tests.

I hope I have not taught anybody to suck eggs as I am just passing on my experience.I hope some of you ladies can pass on to me some fitness tips.I am particularly interested in anything endurance/stamina orientated.
Hope this info is informative and let me know how you perform.

Marine 837M


----------



## trebor8301 (11 Aug 2004)

well man thats confusing ??? , if i can ask where did you do it location? i've heard from other when they did there pt test that if there elbows werent on the side they woudn't count it.

thank for your answers man and enjoy the reg once your in maybe well see each other one day.


----------



## NavyGrunt (11 Aug 2004)

Marine837M said:
			
		

> 60 Push Ups-2 minutes      (press up position,bend arms chest to the floor full extension of the arm,keep back straight)
> 85 Sit Ups-2 minutes         ( Lay down interlock fingers behind head,bend knees 45 degrees,sit up and down,shoulder blades touching the floor)
> 40 Sqaut Thrusts-1 minute      (body forms the push up position and legs are thrown forward touching elbows and extended rearwards)
> 40 burpees-1minute                ( basically a sqaut thrust but stand up and then a sqaut thrust ,stand up...repeat.)
> ...



Good on you for being a Royal Marine, however there is nothing there I can't do. My 45 pushups was in a minute. If you dont mind my asking- what are you doing now? I ask because Im wondering what life after the royal marines is like?

As for you Trebor- he seriously didnt mention elbows at all. It was at garrison in Edmonton. Hope that helps.


----------



## Marine837M (11 Aug 2004)

Hello mate,

Law enforcement,work just outside London.

Marine837M


----------



## jarko (11 Aug 2004)

They made me tuck my elbows to my sides, I guess it depends on who you get to test you.


----------



## mdh (11 Aug 2004)

Hello Marine837M and welcome to the Board!

Wondering about what PT standards the Marines have with regard to longer distance runs - I'm particularly keen to improve my endurance and it's always interesting to compare our running standards with other militaries.   What weight, timing and distance standard would there be for the RMs?


----------

